# Need Photos for a slideshow - Lets make this cool



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am going to put together a slideshow called "Roads Untraveled" with pictures I took as well as others here on The Photo Forum! It will be 3 minutes and 49 seconds long.

The slideshow will be just for fun and will not be sold or anything like that. 

Does that sound like fun?

Do you want to participate?
If so I am looking for a couple of different types of photos that I am missing.

Pictures I am looking for:

Roads ( long open roads, winding roads, roads that have a sunset at the end, anything that looks cool really)
GRAND landscapes ( think grand canyon, vast open places, inspiring views)
A bench with one person sitting on it with room for another person so sit next to them. ( kind of specific I know, but if I can get something like that, it would be ideal. If not I will have to figure something else out) 
Any beach or cliff photos that show off good lighting ( rays of light or just generally nice )
Any pictures you think may go well with a kind of dark depressing song that builds up to being inspirational/uplifting.


If you want to participate all you need to do is post any picture that is okay for me to use in this thread or PM it to me. Or you can leave a link to your flickr account and say "feel free to use what you want" or something general like that.

I have a certain vision I am going for, but if you want to throw out ideas, feel free to.

Also when you post your pictures, please leave how you want your name to appear on the "Photos taken by" page. So for example your real name, your TPF handle, or your company name.

Let me know if you have any questions.
Thank you


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

Is this in the right section by the way?


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 6, 2013)

Dog days of summer?



The last dog days of summer by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## binga63 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi 

You are welcome to use what you like of my shots


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cool, thanks guys. I'm sure the dogs days of summer can find a place. Binga, what is the best way to get to your photos? Do you have a flickr link or something?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cool, I got your PMs.

By the way, if in addition to above if any one would like me to use any bald eagle pictures, that would be cool, why? Well because bald eagles kick ass and can always be used!


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

I REALLY could use some ROADS here. Anyone?


----------



## Sue5606 (Jan 6, 2013)

Brrr


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

^Perfect! More please if anyone has some.

Unless you let me know your real name, in the credits you will be Sue5606 


*Edit _ sorry Sue, I went with another road photo. Thanks anyway though!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

I have some things at Flickr (Flickr: cmwrenn3's Photostream) as well as morgueFile (morgueFile free photos) that you can use.

Let me know if you see anything you like.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

^ Wow, 2 of your pics would fit perfect, the Portland Lighthouse and the lake mountain CMWS_D40_1684 picture! Those are amazing.

Please let me know how you want your name in the credits...Snowbear...Charlie ( no, not THAT one...THAT one ) or what?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you.  That is Jordan's pond in Acadia National Park; the mountains are called "the Bubbles."  Crediting to Charles M. Wrenn III would be fine.


----------



## AmberLynneParker (Jan 6, 2013)

I think there's a few on my website that would work 

Amber Lynne Photography | Wix.com

The credits can say "Amber Lynne" or my website URL


----------



## AmberLynneParker (Jan 6, 2013)

If you want info on a photo, just ask


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you Amber! yes, so far at least 2 pictures have made the cut. Im actually getting pretty close to what I need, so I need to play with the timing to see if any more can be fit in. Plus the more pics I get the more picky I can be on what makes it in the finished product.

I will send you a private message with the finished product just to make sure you dont miss it!


----------



## AmberLynneParker (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

I still need some more pictures. I am deleting some of mine I originally had to make room for some more TPF member photos, I know you guys have some good ones!


----------



## bean3270 (Jan 6, 2013)

What are you looking for? I get you a picture of the beach


----------



## bean3270 (Jan 6, 2013)

What are you looking for?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

^ If you have some good beach photos, that might work. I will know it when I see it. Post some of your best photos in this thread or post a link to your flickr page and I will look at them. Also leave what name you would like in the credits if I use any of your pics.

Edit* Please read the first post in this thread as well.

Thanks!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I have one of a person on a bench in the archives.  It'll take me a bit to find it, and run it through LR, as I din't use it for then project.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

Im hoping some of the veterans will help me out, right now I have far too many sepia pics of New York City in my slide show, and I just know how much you guys LOVE those types of pics. So if anything else, for every one of your great pictures will replace one of my not great pictures! lol


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's a guy on a bench.  It wasn't used in the final project (little wonder) - the framing is really bad.  If I could do it over . . . I really don't remember what I was trying to show with it.

The only other one I have is a guy on a bench playing guitar.




cmw3_d40_cmw3_hornbake1-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmmm, might work. If anyone has any "sad" pictures, as in you get a depressed or sad feeling from them, that would help too.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone have any nice pictures of roads?


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 7, 2013)

ok, heres a few you can use 




sunset over the Canyon by steve watson photos, on Flickr





explosion of light by steve watson photos, on Flickr





Looking into the Canyon by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## thetrue (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm headed out right now, I'll see if I can get any nice depressing roads for you.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

Really nice! Should I just use Steve Watson Photos in the credits?

Im pretty sure 2 or all 3 will be used.


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 7, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> Really nice! Should I just use Steve Watson Photos in the credits?
> 
> Im pretty sure 2 or all 3 will be used.



Yes please,  good luck with it.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, I will private message you when it is complete just to make sure you don't miss it.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 7, 2013)

Are you looking for anything specific with the roads?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

Not really^ If its cool/dark/lonely/depressing/winding/ or just a really good photo it will probably work.

Thanks!


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

More than half of the pictures have been selected! If you want in, let me know!


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know if this fits your criteria but you are free to use it if it does


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 7, 2013)

perhaps  something like this might fit...


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

^Thanks! - I love the location of the first 1, do you have any others taken there? Also, yes I think 2 might just work fine. If I use any of your photos should I put "Tuffythepug" in the credits, or what name do you want?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is another from the same location as the first;   this is Mono Lake, Calif. on the Eastern slope of the Sierra Nevada range.  the other photo was taken outside Bend, Oregon.
I'd prefer any photo credit be attributed to my actual name.   I will provide that for you if you decide to use any of these pictures.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

More roads needed if possible. Or vast landscapes. Or depressing photos.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

^ Yes!


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

The project is now 70% complete! If you want to get in, let me know. Post some pics in this thread that you think might be good.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ohhhh...I know something else I need...a young rose. It could be a rosebud or just a rose on its way to being open, but not fully open if possible.

I hope someone has one like that?!?!


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 7, 2013)

I've got quite a few rose pictures.    Here's one like you described


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

^That is better than what I had, but if you have a sharper one or one facing towards the right then let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Flare (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope this works for you!


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ hmmm. I like the pic in general, just trying to think where it would fit it. Do you any landscapes with no people in them? Or anything by the water?


----------



## Flare (Jan 7, 2013)

How about this one.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thats really nice. If I have room I will put that in and let you know.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 8, 2013)

Anything like this?


----------



## BrianV (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Parker219 (Jan 8, 2013)

Possibly number 1 if we crop the cars out and possibly make more dramatic some how. Number 2 might be better than 1 of the pics I already have in the slide show.  Uhhh, now it comes down to some tough choices. Thanks for posting, I will pm you.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 8, 2013)

You are free to use anything on my Flickr account that does NOT have people in them.  Being a noob there isn't much there.  Here is one you may like for the project.  What application are you using for the slideshow?






IMG_0462Color3 by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 8, 2013)

frame removed and toned down as requested


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 8, 2013)

frame remove and toned down


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 8, 2013)

I like the black and white curb/street photo.  If I use it what name should I use for you in the credits?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 8, 2013)

Alternate black and white view


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## BrianV (Jan 8, 2013)

Cropped with some curve adjustent. Pushing the limits of a 1934 lens used at F1.5.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 8, 2013)

Feel free to see if any images in my photostream might work.


Flickr: prodigalsunn's Photostream


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 8, 2013)

ok great. After jake337's pictures. I have enough. Now I need to stick to editing the slide show/video and work on the timing and order of the photos.

I will post the finished project when it is complete.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 8, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> ok great. After jake337's pictures. I have enough. Now I need to stick to editing the slide show/video and work on the timing and order of the photos.
> 
> I will post the finished project when it is complete.
> 
> Thank you everyone!




Which ones did ya use?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 8, 2013)

Edit* Foggy road, the one from a low angle up and trees, black and white open field, black and white windmills.

How do you want your name in the credits by the way?


----------



## Flare (Jan 8, 2013)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> Thats really nice. If I have room I will put that in and let you know.



Sounds good thanks


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 8, 2013)

I never bothered to upload these because I wasn't particularly enamored with them.  BUT... since you asked for "Roads"...




IMG_5686 by Tim Campbell1, on Flickr




IMG_5693 by Tim Campbell1, on Flickr






IMG_5723 by Tim Campbell1, on Flickr




IMG_5731 by Tim Campbell1, on Flickr





IMG_5736 by Tim Campbell1, on Flickr

I didn't spend much time processing them (I did do a little... cloned out some unsightly stuff, did a tiny amount of dodge & burn, etc.).  They could probably stand a few more tweaks... maybe a bit of shadow & highlight adjustment and I could have cloned out a few of those cars (it'd be different if they would classic cars and added to the image.  I guess we'll have to come back to them in several years when the cars qualify as "classics") I noticed that they look a little desaturated so I suppose I could have boosted that just slightly to show more fall color (I typically really dislike "Ken Rockwell" over-saturated images.  It just looks way too fake.  To me, tweaking photos is like seasoning food... a little seasoning can improve it, but a LOT of seasoning will completely ruin it.)


----------

